# OOOOOOK



## Big Bully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok so where are the new assignments? Why aren't they being posted? Do I need to get back on the band wagon and get another assignment going? WHERE IS EVERYONE!?


----------



## Snyder (Jun 6, 2008)

How about aircrafts or military operations...this would be interesting.


----------



## darkpbstar (Jun 6, 2008)

apparently we have two new challenges, the Power and Circles.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I just found that out, after I posted this thread. lol


----------



## Socrates (Jun 6, 2008)

Snyder said:


> How about aircrafts or military operations...this would be interesting.



http://web.mac.com/george.dick/Photos/Nine-O-Nine.html


----------



## MRivera (Jun 7, 2008)

Can any one post to suggest an assignment/ challenge or just moderators can do that?


----------



## MissMia (Jun 7, 2008)

MRivera said:


> Can any one post to suggest an assignment/ challenge or just moderators can do that?


 
Hi MRivera

Big Bully and I usually post the Subject Assignments. Please feel free to submit suggestions for subject assignments here:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22460

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Mia


----------



## MRivera (Jun 7, 2008)

Great thank you...will keep that in mind.


----------

